# Scrapie Tag--La Mancha Ears



## Tayet

For my fair, all goat are required to have a Scrapies ear tag. The goat I want to show this year (Penny) has La Mancha ears and I don't know how they would do a tag for her. Does anyone know how they do it for La Manchas?

Penny is my 1 month old Pygmy/La Mancha baby.


----------



## Dani-1995

I'd call the show officials and explain the situation to them. Hopefully they already have plans for something like this. Good luck... she's a cutie


----------



## goatnutty

i have never had to tag a lamancha, we tattoo their tail webs


----------



## iddybit acres

When i called last year on our lamancha doe they said if there wasn't room in the ear to do it in the tail!


----------



## Jessica84

to put the tag in the tail??? When I got my lamancha from the sale she came with a small metal tag for the scapies tag, there are the metal ones, and the plasic ones, If its going to be a big deal, I would get ahold of the USDA and ask for some of them.


----------



## Jessica84

Found a pic of what I was talking about, if you go to the bottom of the page you will see some lamanchas

http://images.search.yahoo.com/images/v ... bY3z6WqG3N


----------



## SugarBush Farms

For LaManchas you tag the tail web.


----------



## Tayet

*Re: Scrapie Tag--La Mancha Ears UPDATE*

I got scrapie tags for my La Mancha does.... On their collars! If the superintendent has something to say about that, I'll just ask him what he supposes I could have done differently! The tags are just like goat jewelry, it's a charm collar!


----------



## ptgoats45

I have heard of people who put a small hoop ring through the ear and hang the female end of the tag on that. Then it is technically permanently attached to the goat, but can be removed when you are done showing.


----------



## Tayet

^
I didn't have the vet put it in their ears because it could be torn out so easily. The easy removal of that sounds great!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Do you have a tattoo kit? maybe you could just tattoo her. I don't know what the rules here would allow at the fair shows, I know i've seen lamanchas but never paid attention to if they were tagged.
I do know that if the tag isn't 'attached' to the goat, then they consider it removeable and have a problem with that. Hopefully yours won't be so picky, I definitely wouldn't want to tag a goat if I knew it could be a hazard.


----------



## ThreeHavens

If tattooing is an option, lamanchas are tattooed on either side of the tail web. (=


----------

